# Green bean casserole too watery



## QSis

Okay, now my grandmother, who hated to cook, made this dish when I was a kid and we loved it.  Popular 60's casserole.  Only 4 ingredients and the recipe is on the back of the can of the fried onion rings, and all over the internet.

I made it last week with two cans of drained french style green beans, a can of mushroom soup, 3/4 of a can of 1% milk.   And baked.  And it was all loose-liquidy, milky.  Not the thick gloopy casserole that Nan made.

How could I have messed this up?  I feel like a newbie cook asking about this.  I want to get back up on that horse and make it tomorrow.  

What do you think?  Less milk?

Lee


----------



## Candocook

No milk, I think. Or as you say, a lot less. I don't think I've ever put milk in it when I made it eons ago. But one addition might be good--a little sour cream.


----------



## Katie H

Campbells only recommends 1/2 cup milk.  I made the casserole for the holidays per their recipe and mine wasn't too liquid at all.


----------



## Uncle Bob

You may also try simmering beans in water with onion and garlic...drain beans...reserve 1 soup can of bean juice for the liquid..no milk..use plenty of the ff onions....

Variation #874,781


----------



## BreezyCooking

Although I know the original recipe calls for canned green beans, I can't STAND canned green beans.  In fact, except for dried-type beans (like kidney, etc.) & corn, I really don't like any canned vegetables.  Much prefer fresh or frozen.

I find this casserole MUCH better & definitely not watery at all when I make it using thawed/drained frozen green beans.  In fact, the recipe on the back of the french-fried onion rings does give an equivalent for using frozen beans in the recipe.  Give them a try next time.  I buy the frozen whole baby green beans, but have used the regular cut ones as well.  Both work just great.


----------



## Katie H

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Although I know the original recipe calls for canned green beans, I can't STAND canned green beans.  In fact, except for dried-type beans (like kidney, etc.) & corn, I really don't like any canned vegetables.  Much prefer fresh or frozen.
> 
> I find this casserole MUCH better & definitely not watery at all when I make it using thawed/drained frozen green beans.  In fact, the recipe on the back of the french-fried onion rings does give an equivalent for using frozen beans in the recipe.  Give them a try next time.  I buy the frozen whole baby green beans, but have used the regular cut ones as well.  Both work just great.



Frozen French-style green beans are even better.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fresh or Frozen!!! I second that motion!!!


----------



## PytnPlace

My daughter requests this every Thanksgiving or Christmas.  And she only likes it with canned green beans.  I've tried to sub fresh and frozen without letting her know - each time she noticed and said something.  I use 1/2 cup !% milk, a dash of soy sauce and I think it's 1/2 cup shredded sharp cheddar.  I've never thought it was too watery.


----------



## Constance

Personally, I don't care for frozen green beans, and when it comes to Green Bean Casserole, I want only canned ones, preferably French style. Don't care for cheese in it...just the soup (no milk), green beans and fried onion rings. 

"If somethin' ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Katie H

I don't know about the cheese part, but my youngest brother told me during the holidays that our mother used to make the casserole with a healthy addition of Cheese Whiz.  I don't ever remember that.  However, I left home at a quite young age and may not have had the casserole prepared that way.  Personally, even though I am a bit of a cheeseaholic, I would leave the cheese out.  As Constance said, "If it ain't broke.  Don't fix it."

Or, perhaps, "If it ain't broke.  Don't break it."


----------



## QSis

Constance said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't care for frozen green beans, and when it comes toand  Green Bean Casserole, I want only canned ones, preferably French style. Don't care for cheese in it...just the soup (no milk), green beans and fried onion rings.
> 
> "If somethin' ain't broke, don't fix it."


 
Well, geez, Constance, that may be the whole answer!  NO milk!  

Ha!  

Lee


----------



## Candocook

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Although I know the original recipe calls for canned green beans, I can't STAND canned green beans. In fact, except for dried-type beans (like kidney, etc.) & corn, I really don't like any canned vegetables. Much prefer fresh or frozen.
> 
> I find this casserole MUCH better & definitely not watery at all when I make it using thawed/drained frozen green beans. In fact, the recipe on the back of the french-fried onion rings does give an equivalent for using frozen beans in the recipe. Give them a try next time. I buy the frozen whole baby green beans, but have used the regular cut ones as well. Both work just great.


 
I don't make this dish any more but I will recommend the frozen whole green beans at Costco--they are true tiny haricot verts and would be absolutely delicious in this.
The only canned green beans I use (if I can't find these frozen) are Italian pole beans. Cooked a bit long with some pork and onions, you have a fine southern "mess o'  beans" .


----------



## QSis

QSis said:
			
		

> Well, geez, Constance, that may be the whole answer! NO milk!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Lee


 
Yep, that was it, Constance. 

I used fresh beans which I had steamed a couple of days ago.  Mixed them with the can of mushroom soup, NO MILK, covered with a can of fried onion rings and wa-la!  Delicious, and the consistency that I remembered.

Thanks again!

Lee


----------

